# Unknown Porsche Calipers- Help me out!!



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

I acquired some Porsche Calipers but I am not sure what they originally came off of. I did some searching around and can't really find anything, or a part number on the calipers. Any places I should look?? Anyone know what these came off by looking at them??
I want to get them on my 20th when I get my winter wheels off, just wanted to start getting the necessary parts to get this going.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Unknown Porsche Calipers- Help me out!! (saps)*

Take them to a Porsche dealership. The parts dept should be able to identify them. I would want a rebuild kit for them anyway.
30cm. Those things look huge.


----------



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Unknown Porsche Calipers- Help me out!! (TheBossQ)*

Thanks for the input, that seems like my best bet.


----------



## carbonfold (Jul 18, 2009)

Just by these photos, they look like they are 993 calipers. 


_Modified by carbonfold at 5:16 PM 1/26/2010_


----------



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (carbonfold)*

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction man!


----------



## DaveB1970 (May 6, 2009)

Good news for you, they're big reds and fetch probably $600 in the Uk in good condition.
If you are clever you'll pro paint them black and advertise them on the 928 Forums as BIG blacks and get BIGGER money


----------



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (DaveB1970)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveB1970* »_Good news for you, they're big reds and fetch probably $600 in the Uk in good condition.
If you are clever you'll pro paint them black and advertise them on the 928 Forums as BIG blacks and get BIGGER money

Thanks for the advice, i'm looking to get them on my 20th when the snow wheels come off in the spring. Hopefully someone makes carriers.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (saps)*

Contact H2Sport about brackets


----------



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (VRsixGLI)*

Thanks man, I just e-mailed them and I hope to hear back for some brackets.


----------

